# Would you stay with your SO if they got cancer?



## A Optimistic (Mar 6, 2017)

Title


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 6, 2017)

yes, why wouldn't I?


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 6, 2017)

Sera you know this acronym? Explain.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> Sera you know this acronym? Explain.



it's a common one...

significant other


----------



## corsair (Mar 6, 2017)

That depends on how much money they have


----------



## Vix (Mar 6, 2017)

Of course, why wouldn't I?


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 6, 2017)

WAD said:


> it's a common one...
> 
> significant other



Never seen it typed out as SO though @~@

As for OP then ofc.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## trance (Mar 6, 2017)

yep


----------



## Vix (Mar 6, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> Never seen it typed out as SO though @~@
> 
> As for OP then ofc.


This explains a lot.


----------



## Vix (Mar 6, 2017)

how did this post twice?


----------



## Tsubomii (Mar 6, 2017)

Yes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 6, 2017)

Haze said:


> This explains a lot.



That I keep up with acronyms with all the speed and grace of an old man?

Yep.


----------



## Virus (Mar 6, 2017)

No because it's contagious.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 6, 2017)

The real question is will you ever let someone with cancer become your SO in the first place.

For me it doesn't matter, we can spend the time we have together, sometimes a month of happiness can be more than years of living together.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 6, 2017)

what if she is like sugging your dig and then coughs blood and pieces of her lungs all over your crotch? 

this is why I don't like getting my dick sucked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 6, 2017)

Seraphiel said:


> this is why I don't like getting my dick sucked


Try sucking then


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2017)

Seraphiel said:


> what if she is like sugging your dig and then coughs blood and pieces of her lungs all over your crotch?
> 
> this is why I don't like getting my dick sucked



what if you're making out and she vomits blood into your mouth?


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 6, 2017)

Yes i would.. i think it would be cruel to leave the one you claim to love just because they are sick.. why leave them when they need you the most.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm not a disgusting human being so I would offer 110% support in a lover's life if he or she were ill in any way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 6, 2017)

hmm

cancer does not do damage to your bones right?


----------



## NO (Mar 6, 2017)

Ava said:


> Title


no


----------



## Hamtaro (Mar 6, 2017)

I would. Being someone till their slow eath is honestly the best if not only way to reach as much commitment, depth, and genuine love as you can get out of a relationship.


----------



## Kusa (Mar 6, 2017)

ofc I would even if it meant staying in the hospital every single day and I loathe hospitals more than anything

I mean anyone who would leave for that is just a cunt


----------



## NO (Mar 6, 2017)

Kusa said:


> I mean anyone who would leave for that is just a cunt


I'm not a cunt. If we're talking about end-stage cancer and a young relationship (both aren't married), research suggests the relationships tend to do irreversible psychological trauma to the person once their S.O. dies. You'd be saving yourself a lot of trouble if you left early, having made relatively little investment in the other person. There are also a lot of micro details that are important (no sex life, financial troubles, even the burden that the patient feels on their S.O. for not being able to contribute to the relationship).


----------



## Sassy (Mar 6, 2017)

Without a doubt, whatever cancer they have and are dealing with they won't do it alone they'll have me by their side. I could never leave my boyfriend if he had any cancer at all, I love him to much and care for him to deeply to just up and bounce when shit gets real.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2017)

I guess.

They don't exist anyway so makes no difference.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 9, 2017)

Probably, maybe.


----------



## God (Mar 9, 2017)

I saw a movie like this


----------



## Eros (Mar 10, 2017)

Smoke said:


> When she shaved her head, I'd be ok with that and stick around.


The hair is NOT shaved. It falls out, because chemotherapy causes hair to rot and die. 

Anyway, having just lost a family member to cancer, I still say yes, I would stick around. It's a difficult road though.


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 10, 2017)

no


----------



## EJ (Mar 10, 2017)

Yeah, obviously I would.


----------



## Kusa (Mar 10, 2017)

Alejandro said:


> The hair is NOT shaved. It falls out, because chemotherapy causes hair to rot and die.
> 
> Anyway, having just lost a family member to cancer, I still say yes, I would stick around. It's a difficult road though.


but you should shave it if you have long hair, or your long hair will be  just everywhere when it falls out. I did shave my hair so this would not happen.


----------



## WT (Mar 10, 2017)

No ofcourse not.

I'd dump her ass because survival of the fittest baby

/sarcasm


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2017)

I'd pull a Larry David.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 10, 2017)

Whether I was joking or not, isn't the issue. 


You're not the only one who knows someone that had cancer and went through chemo. You're not the only one who knows what chemo is, and what it does to a person. 

Shaving one's head, is the one _"fuck you"_ that a person has up their sleeve, that they can give to cancer/chemo. It shows that _"you can fuck with my body, and fuck with my mind, but *I *choose when to let go of my hair. *I* Choose. It's *my* choice."_ It's a sign that they're going in with a fighting spirit. I've never met or known of anyone with cancer, who just gave up and let their hair chunk away. 

So when talking about that aspect of chemo, it's natural to say "shave their head" as opposed to "lost their hair due to it rotting away because of chemo." It's respectful, and any adult with half a brain, understands that.

Yet you come in, with your oh so big fountain of knowledge, to correct little ol' me, because of my word choice. 

There's a time and a place to show your smarts. This wasn't it.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mider T (Mar 10, 2017)

It'd be an open relationship.


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 10, 2017)

I don't....really know?

Marriage is different. Knowing someone for a good amount of years is different. Knowing someone for about a year and falling in love with them is different, too.

They all have difference reactions, not just for cancer, but with other life-threatening illnesses. I don't think I'd leave my life_ long_ partner behind for my own benefit. But I don't know if I'd stay with someone I've known for six months as a partner -- _definitely_ as a friend, though, so I can focus on their needs without having to worry about their needs in the relationship since the relationship quickly becomes a second priority, anyway. It's  hard to maintain the normalcy you might've had in the beginning when eventually, the discussion will have to happen. About death and grief and all of that super, super morbid stuff you try to avoid.
Because when someone has cancer it's not something you simply adjust to like Parkinson's; it's sometimes a death sentence.

It'd have to be on both ends. There would have to be a discussion on whether your partner needs you romantically, or platonically. You can discuss the finer details (whether you want your partner to have an open relationship or you do, whether they think that you should stay because they're scared, etc) But don't leave them_ altogether,_ no.
I think there's stress on both ends, not just on your side of it.  Both have to be considered.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eros (Mar 10, 2017)

Smoke said:


> Whether I was joking or not, isn't the issue.
> 
> 
> You're not the only one who knows someone that had cancer and went through chemo. You're not the only one who knows what chemo is, and what it does to a person.
> ...


He didn't have chemo. They said that chemo wouldn't do any good. He did have a couple of radiation treatments, but he decided to stop taking them. And in case people haven't figured it out, I'm still grieving. I loved my step dad very much, and it's so hard to deal with my own emotions and to see how much my mom suffers every day. I'm doing the best I can. Cancer is a monster, and you never know when it's going to take away someone precious from you. And he's not the first either. I've lost 2 uncles and 2 aunts to cancer as well. And yes, I'd probably shave my head and don fabulous wigs, like this. I'd complete it with vibrant make-up to tell cancer that I'm fighting like hell or being buried looking like a fabulous queen.


----------



## Muah (Mar 10, 2017)

Of course why wouldnt I if they got better they wont forget ai was with them if they dont all I have to do is wait.


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2017)

Tall Jim said:


> I don't....really know?
> 
> Marriage is different. Knowing someone for a good amount of years is different. Knowing someone for about a year and falling in love with them is different, too.
> 
> ...



no one's gonna marry u cept ur cats


----------



## Yak (Mar 11, 2017)

Significant other, dumb word. How significant? Depends on the depth of the relationship, really. I wouldn't let the love of my life suffer through this alone. I would stay till she either won or lost to the desease. If it's someone I barely got to know yet, some "crush" if you will, it'll depend on the circumstances and how the diagnosis affects our relationship henceforth.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2017)

There was a story about a woman who had cancer so she set up a dating profile for him on a site.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 11, 2017)

Handsome Yak said:


> Significant other, dumb word.



I was afraid if I said "girlfriend" that some of the male members would flip out.


----------



## Yak (Mar 11, 2017)

Ava said:


> I was afraid if I said "girlfriend" that some of the male members would flip out.



I'm not criticising you for using it, I just don't like the word itself.


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 11, 2017)

Handsome Yak said:


> Significant other, dumb word. How significant?



significant enough to be considered significant

simple


----------



## Yak (Mar 11, 2017)

Freechoice said:


> significant enough to be considered significant
> 
> simple



simply retarded explanation tbh


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2017)

Ava said:


> I was afraid if I said "girlfriend" that some of the male members would flip out.



They would have.

Like the gay ones.

They're so oversensitive.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 20, 2017)

This is a horrible question and you'd kind of be the most deplorable person imaginable if you left someone just because they got cancer. Many kinds of cancers are beatable, so there is always hope of the person overcoming it from treatment. But even if they didn't, I still wouldn't leave. They _need_ you to be there for them more than ever, and it would be just terrible to leave them then. You have to be with them until the end if you really do love them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 20, 2017)

What the fuck


----------



## Gino (Mar 20, 2017)

Yes.

Question is retarded btw.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 20, 2017)

You know what would suck?

If you had decided to break up with that person, before you found out about their situation.

So you both decide that you need to talk. Since you know you'll be breaking up anyway, you make sure that you win the "no, you go first" argument, and let them go first.

And then they drop the ball on you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 20, 2017)

Smoke said:


> You know what would suck?
> 
> If you had decided to break up with that person, before you found out about their situation.
> 
> ...



Just tell her

"You are making this way harder on yourself" before telling her its over

She will see the futility and retract the claim - and you are free of mental burdens.


----------



## David (Mar 21, 2017)

All the more reason to stay with her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David (Mar 21, 2017)

Rey said:


> There was a story about a woman who had cancer so she set up a dating profile for him on a site.



My girlfriend linked that story to me. It was touching. For anyone interested: 

Edit: Sorry for the double post @mods. Silly as it is, I separated the posts because they were responses to very different things and I have a habit of separating paragraphs addressing different things (which I applied to my posts just now for some reason). I won't mess that up again any time soon.


----------



## Larcher (Mar 22, 2017)

jayjay³² said:


> I'm not a cunt. If we're talking about end-stage cancer and a young relationship (both aren't married), research suggests the relationships tend to do irreversible psychological trauma to the person once their S.O. dies. You'd be saving yourself a lot of trouble if you left early, having made relatively little investment in the other person. There are also a lot of micro details that are important (no sex life, financial troubles, even the burden that the patient feels on their S.O. for not being able to contribute to the relationship).






Sassy said:


> Without a doubt, whatever cancer they have and are dealing with they won't do it alone they'll have me by their side. I could never leave my boyfriend if he had any cancer at all, I love him to much and care for him to deeply to just up and bounce when shit gets real.


Talk about polar opposite views lol.


----------



## Asura 大神 (Apr 8, 2017)

Yes.  I would stay with my SO without hesitation.  Love and loyalty are very important to me.  I took care of my mother when she was dying of brain cancer, and I would surely do the same for a SO if they were to develop any sort of cancer.  If you love the person, you cherish your moments with them, but you die inside seeing them suffer and deteriorate.  In the end, love transcends.  I stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 28, 2017)

Everyone saying, nah, you best hope you don't catch no tumor.

I would, I've been with someone for a year and a half. I wouldn't be a man if I just said, fuck it. If you decide you couldn't stay with him or her, obviously you really never loved that person.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mello Dimensions (Apr 29, 2017)

Of course cancer fucking sucks


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 1, 2017)

There is one exception to this rule if it is a cancer caused by an STD I know I don't have, but now have because that person cheated I might get the fuck out of there.


----------



## Fin (May 13, 2017)

I'd stay by their side even in death.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 14, 2017)

You'd have to be a special kind of dog shit if you really were to leave someone you "love" w/ cancer.
And historically, there's been one special kind of dog shit who did that, and he's still alive somewhere in the U.S. (Hint: He was the Speaker of the House in the 1990s)


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 5, 2017)

I may not be the best selfless person in existence, but I could never be so heartless to leave someone because they got cancer.


----------



## mali (Jun 5, 2017)

it would be hell seeing them like that but ofc. love, the way i see it at least, is more than just sticking around for the fun stuff.


----------

